# Lowbudget Ausrüstung für Neuling



## jeipack (20. März 2015)

Hi
Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr mir so empfehlen könnt als Ausrüstung. All zu grosses Budget habe ich nicht, aber etwas besseres als die iPhone Kamera wäre schön..

Mein Fokus liegt dabei vor allem auf Einzelportrait und Naturaufnahmen (zB einen Baum), wo dann das Licht auch bisschen eingefangen werden kann und man mit der schärfe Spielen kann (zB den einen grossen Ast scharf, etc)

Könnt ihr mir hier etwas empfehlen? Eventuell auch ein älteres Model dass ich über ebay ergattern kann.
Ich kenne mich wie gesagt echt nicht aus aber wäre mal eine schöne Abwechslung zum Webdesign.

Beste Grüsse
jeipack


----------



## chmee (21. Mai 2015)

Spät gesehen, Deinen Eintrag - aber bevor er nie beantwortet wird..

Eine grundsätzliche Frage ist natürlich, Handtaschenformat oder klassisch DSLR? Ich empfehle einfach mal eine 5D mit nem 50 1.8 oder 85 1.8. Dies wäre zumindest eine "kompakte" Zusammenstellung, mit der man sich aufs Fotografieren konzentrieren kann. Beides zusammen (5D+50 1.8) könntest Du für ~400-450Eur bekommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## jeipack (21. Mai 2015)

Hey!
Doch noch ne Antwort 

Also wenn ich nach 5D google lande ich bei Canon EOS 5D Mark III die aber gute 2500€ kostet.
Wo hast du die für 400€ gefunden oder meinst du eine andere?

cheers


----------



## chmee (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich meine die erste Version der 5D, einfach nur 5D oder 5D classic. Was ich an ihr schätze,  sie greift und verhält sich wie ein klassischer Fotoapparat. Kein Schnickschnack. Die Bildqualität ist für den "Normaleinsatz" immer noch super. Ich habe viel mit dem Body fotografiert, brauchte aber für den geringen beruflichen Einsatz einen besseren AF und höhere Empfindlichkeit. Kurzum, mehr Geld kann man immer ausgeben, aber die 5D ist schon ein besonderes Modell.

Zu kleineren Gehäusen und/oder anderen Marken kann ich nicht wirklich ne Auskunft geben. Ich bin bei Canon-DSLRs hängengeblieben 

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
also ich bin ja ein Nikon Fan, mit der Knopf und Schalteranordnung bei den Canons bin ich nie wirklich warm geworden .
Wenn du ne Semiprofessionelle DSLR suchst bist du bei Nikon eigentlich mit einer D90 ganz gut aufgehoben.
Die D90 ist jetzt zwar schon seit ungefähr 2008 auf dem Markt aber man bekommt die schon für ca. 200 Euro.

Die 5D ist halt hingegen zu der D90 eine Vollformatkamera. Eine aktuell Vollformatkamera von Nikon ist die D810 aber die kostet so um die 1600 Euro. Welche Vollformatkamera das Pendant zur D90 ist weiß ich grad nicht.

Eigentlich ist in der Speugelrefelxwelt erst einmal immer die Frage welcher Hersteller. Den das teurer sind meistens nicht die Bodies sondern die Objektive.
Und die kann man je nach Hersteller dann auch nur auf dem jeweiligen Herstellersystem verwenden.



> Mein Fokus liegt dabei vor allem auf Einzelportrait und Naturaufnahmen (zB einen Baum), wo dann das Licht auch bisschen eingefangen werden kann und man mit der schärfe Spielen kann (zB den einen grossen Ast scharf, etc)


Das sagt mir eigentlich das du mit einer Spiegelreflex ganz gut aufgehoben bist.
Aber inzwischen gibt es auch ganz gute Bridgekameras. Aber ich bin von denen nicht ganz so der Fan.

Grüße


----------



## XChris (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

nimm eine kleine Olympus aus der PL Serie oder die kleine "alte" M10 und die 45er Festbrennweite. Das schaffst du für unter 300 €. Das Ergebnis wird bei Portraits alle Besitzern einer 5d  in der Qualität positiv überraschen.

Chris


----------

